# 12-50 Shuttlecraft Consistency Practice



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday I took my Wingshooter 12-50 "Shuttlecraft" outside for some quick-acquisition shooting. Today the weather is worse but I can't stop shooting this one so I set up indoors for some consistency practice. I wanted to see if the 'Craft was as good shooting at a static target as it was on aerials and random-distance shots.

Yep, sure is :thumbsup:

This little starship is an absolute accuracy machine! I was lighting up my spinning golfball-size whiffle ball all morning with it. I have no doubt that it would be perfect for tournament shooting.

So much fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice M.J. So tell me ... How long have you been on Roget's payroll??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Of course I am kidding you. I like the dimensions of this one better than a full starship. And I like the rotating head. Yep ... gotta admit ... I broke down and ordered one myself! I wonder if it will fit into an Altoids tin .....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Of course I am kidding you. I like the dimensions of this one better than a full starship. And I like the rotating head. Yep ... gotta admit ... I broke down and ordered one myself! I wonder if it will fit into an Altoids tin .....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Maybe with a little rasping around the edges...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I am kidding you. I like the dimensions of this one better than a full starship. And I like the rotating head. Yep ... gotta admit ... I broke down and ordered one myself! I wonder if it will fit into an Altoids tin .....
> ...


Order your Altoids tin from Texas. It will fit.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whiffle ball finally fell off, so I started shooting at the bolt


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You're shooting that great! 
( I'm jealous of your indoor range.)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> You're shooting that great!
> ( I'm jealous of your indoor range.)


It's only an indoor range for a few hours a day during the week, but I'll take it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like his indoor outdoor range the best. Open the window and let it fly


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Tag said:


> I like his indoor outdoor range the best. Open the window and let it fly


I tried to do that myself, but alas, my wife quickly reminded me of fork hits and the probability of interior home damage. So I discontinued. Maybe some day I will get it straight.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Mr. P said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I like his indoor outdoor range the best. Open the window and let it fly
> ...


"Quit throwing that football in the house!"

"The window between kitchen and dining room is NOT a basketball hoop."

"No, you CANNOT use the coffee table as a soccer goal."

"What are you planning to do with those beer cans sitting on top of the TV, and why is that slingshot next to you on the couch?"

There always has to be somebody around that's a stick in the mud. But try bringing a real stick in the mud into the house and see what you get!


----------

